

Demoscene TV - access_denied
http://www.demoscene.tv/

======
elblanco
Seeing the scene transition from a pure demonstration of technical prowess to
a more art themed scene has been fascinating. Lots of old timers don't really
like the direction, but modern hardware is so over the top powerful, that it's
just simply not necessary to squeeze an extra 3 fps out of an algorithm by
hacking a new video mode or some such. So the result has been that the
"computer art" part of the scene is now being heavily emphasized.

That being said, there's almost no other modern art-form that I know of that
looks and feels like demos outside of a few music videos that used to play on
MTV's amp. Knowing that most of the work is produced by essentially teenagers
and folks in their early 20's makes it all the more amazing to see such
talent.

------
ax0n
Like many here, I remember when people would eke out all sorts of crazy demos
from relatively anemic hardware. I still love the demo scene. All of it,
really. From the die-hard retro-grouches with their 68ks and z80s that scoff
at all things x86, to the people throwing unadulterated polygon insanity
through the most advanced graphics accelerators.

------
chow
Takes me back to 1992. Damn I feel old.

~~~
myth_drannon
1993 and Second Reality/Future Crew

------
tamas
Also: <http://capped.tv/> for higher resolution.

------
spitfire
This is cool. They even have classics like X14/Orange. Not a low rez blocky
copy like youtube either.

AND they captured the fake truecolour modes correctly. Time to get out the
tasm and tlink for some good old fashioned nostalgia.

~~~
mahmud
tasm and tlink wont do you any good if the underlying OS is refusing to give
you monopolistic access to the hardware and process address spaces. Have fun
coding in raw assembly for a virtualized image.

~~~
spitfire
Booting into bare metal MS-DOS baby!

~~~
ax0n
THIS. Or writing raw machine code to a diskette.

